# Illinois tactical medics?



## thrilla82 (Jul 19, 2009)

i've used the search button on this site and the web and can't find a definite answer. it's kind of hard trying to find this out while in afghanistan but does any body know of tactical teams that use medics in illinois or is there no such thing in this state?  thanks for the replies.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, that's embarrassing.  Wrong state.  I don't see anything online for Illinois, but I'm sure they have tactical medics in the state.
http://www.dispatch.com/live/conten...9/06/29/TEMS.ART_ART_06-29-09_B1_24EAQ2C.html


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Thrilla I'm looking meanwhile check with these guys, any specific town?

http://www.itoa.org/about.htm

http://www.ntoa.org/


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 21, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Special_Response_Units_in_the_United_States#State_agencies

also found this it may help you with your search for specific agencies.....although I dont know if they have Tactical Medics.


----------



## thrilla82 (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the links.  sent some emails out, so hopefully i can get the ball rolling on that.


----------



## HCEMS (Jul 28, 2009)

They are starting to incorporate tactical medics into Sheriff's Department SRT/SWAT teams now.  You might look into bigger counties that are densely populated for instance Cook County in Illinois.  I haven't heard anything about Illinois State Police though as far as tactical medics in their SRT teams but those two places is where I would look into for Illinois.


----------

